# Yeast Nutrient



## Morrie (10/5/16)

Any of you guys used yeast nutrient? I understand that it can reduce lag time but I put it into a recipe in BeerSmith and it seems to advise in brew steps to put it in the fermenter on day 3. I just need some clarification on when to actually add yeast nutrient if doing so.


----------



## Black n Tan (10/5/16)

Add it 10 minutes before end of boil


----------



## Morrie (11/5/16)

Thanks Black n Tan - I just working out a first all grain recipe and procedure. I have a whirlfloc tab going in at 15 mins, would it be OK to drop a teaspoon of yeast nutrient in with that?


----------



## Coalminer (11/5/16)

2.2 grams @ 15 min is the recommended dose of Wyeast nutrient for a 23L batch


----------



## Mardoo (11/5/16)

Re: Whirlfloc, yes, fine to put both Whirlfloc and nutrient in at once, but do it at 10 minutes. The Whirlfloc breaks down with heat over time so you don't want it it there too long. Just long enough to kill most critters.


----------



## MHB (11/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> Re: Whirlfloc, yes, fine to put both Whirlfloc and nutrient in at once, but do it at 10 minutes. The Whirlfloc breaks down with heat over time so you don't want it it there too long. *Just long enough to kill most critters.*


I'm sure you mean any critters in the Whirlfloc, and/or the nutrient, not that Whirlfloc kills the critters in the wort.
Mark


----------



## Morrie (11/5/16)

Thanks for you help fellas. I'll do the yeast nutrient and whirlfloc at 10 mins from end of boil.


----------

